# Safequard



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

I heard today they loss bank American homes.anyone know who got them.?


----------



## kaynppreservation (Aug 27, 2013)

I actually heard the samething but not for sure if true.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

greenivy said:


> I heard today they loss bank American homes.anyone know who got them.?


Bank American? Or Bank of America?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Bank American? Or Bank of America?


big big difference


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> big big difference


I wasnt spell checking, just never heard that before. I wonder where this is coming from? First Ive heard!


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

*BANA (bankofamerica)*



greenivy said:


> I heard today they loss bank American homes.anyone know who got them.?


SG still has them i did 5 today!:lol:


----------



## fiza007 (Mar 9, 2016)

I want to work with u people


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

greenivy said:


> I heard today they loss bank American homes.anyone know who got them.?


Safeguard bought Bank of Americas Field services.
Homestead Field services had 7 states of Bank of Americas properties.
We covered Pa for them doing just REO Mc caffrey properties had PP until they got canned.

Homestead was pissed because they didn't get a chance to buy and they soon got screwed by Safeguard and closed.


----------

